
Ask HN: Might Apple be botching their UI design lately, or is it just me? - joshjdr
I&#x27;m just a bit frustrated with the elimination of slide to unlock iOS after years of developing the behavior.  Also on the desktop, no more does the swipe to multiple screen gesture reveal the contents of the other desktops... now it requires the additional mouseover. I switched to Apple a few years ago, and up until very recently had been very satisfied because they didn&#x27;t seem to do this kind of thing. Maybe I am just missing some settings? Please advise...
======
Arcten
This is part of the premium you pay for using Apple products. While the design
is aesthetically nice, you are limited in your flexibility. This is why I
prefer other operating systems that I find easier to customize.

------
askafriend
Don't worry, you'll get used to it. I think they're probably optimizing the UX
for TouchID.

